# Quicktake 100 :  tout savoir sur lui...



## groudon41 (25 Mars 2012)

Salut.
Je rentre d'un vide grenier, dans lequel j'ai chopé un apple quicktake 100 en état neuf(il est en surperbe état, pas une rayure sur la coque) .
1) je voudrais savoir comment le démonter, car les barre de fer pour les pile se sont oxydé un peut ( bleu ) 
2) je voudrais savoir s'il est possible de l'utiliser sur un PC, ou si mon imac G4/G3 suffira, ou si il faut que je rebranche mon powermac G3 ou mon powermac 7600/132
3) je voudrais savoir comment l'utiliser, et si possible avoir un manuel en francais, ( introuvable dans les manuel téléchargeable sur le site d'apple)...
voila, tout est dit.
ps: j'ai posté ici mais je suis pas sur si c'est le bon endroit, déplacerle sujet si néssessaire svp...
merci^^


----------



## Vivid (25 Mars 2012)

ici

avec çà aux bords des routes tu va en faire des heureux 

ps: les sujets son déplacer par les valeureux modérateur ! toi tu ne peut que les dupliqués


----------



## groudon41 (25 Mars 2012)

c'est gentil de ta part, mais il sont en anglais, mais je parle anglais comme une vache espagnole qui appris l'anglais avec un prof de chinois...
ps : je comprend pas le " avec çà au bort des route tu va en faire des heureux"


----------



## Aleks25410 (26 Mars 2012)

Peux tu me dire dans quel région as tu déniché ce quicktake ??

Et surtout à quel prix ??

Moi j'ai un 150 à la maison, sauf qu'il me manque juste le carton d'origine...


----------



## Vivid (26 Mars 2012)

groudon41 a dit:


> ps : je comprend pas le " avec çà au bort des route tu va en faire des heureux"



la ressemblance


----------



## momo-fr (27 Mars 2012)

C'est pas sympa il est plus petit quand même







Mon premier APN prix exorbitant, 640 x 480 de résolution 8 photos dans la mémoire.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (27 Mars 2012)

bonsoir,
j'en avait un fonctionnel
un peu difficile à installer,
par contre il faut impérativement un mac de la même époque !
question raccordement et softs,
il existait un modèle PC qui a une autre prise de liaison et d'autres softs bien sûr ;-)
on en a parlé là :
http://forums.macg.co/classic-mac/installation-dun-quicktake-150-sur-7-5-5-a-230873.html
et là aussi :
http://forums.macg.co/classic-mac/quicktake-et-photoflash-96213.html
bonne chance !
patrick JJ


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (29 Mars 2012)

bonsoir,
précisions importante : ce boitier fait des images très bas de gamme !
(pour rester poli) donc inutile de s'acharner dessus trop longtemps,
pleins de téléphones portables sur les vides greniers à très bon prix font mieux 
et connexion au mac plus simple,
Patrick JJ


----------



## groudon41 (30 Mars 2012)

je sais, mais je préfère juste le remettre en marche.
Je me suis rendu compte qu'il était impossible de le faire démarrer, rien ne s'affiche.
a l'achat, les seul dégât visible était que les pile qui était passé par le quicktake avais coulé, mais pas plus loin que les barre de fer des pile, j'ai vérifié.
J'aimerais bien le faire démarrer, pour ma collec.
Ps: je l'ai déniché dans le 86, a rouillé, pour 2&#8364;...
avec le câble, évidement.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (2 Avril 2012)

bravo ! et bon courage,
normalement une fois les piles en place on peux (de mémoire) accèder à deux ou trois réglages basiques ; nombres de vues, flash ou pas etc.
si rien ne s'affiche il est H.S !
sur le mien bien avant de le connecter à un ancien mac j'avais remplie la mémoire interne
et même trouvé les photos de l'ancien propriétaire du QT 150 !
as tu les softs ?
on peut les trouver sur le site Apple ;
http://www.info.apple.com/support/oldersoftwarelist.html
ou là:
http://download.info.apple.com/Apple_Support_Area/
je me souviens plus,
cordialement,
Patrick JJ


----------



## gaetan (13 Avril 2012)

Sur le mien, il fallait des piles vraiment neuves sinon il faisait une photo puis s'éteignait.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (13 Avril 2012)

bonsoir,
 le 150 que j'ai eu entre les mains tenait longtemps avec le même jeu de piles,
par contre pendant le transfert vers le mac il faut impérativement une alim externe sinon les piles y passent !
Patrick JJ
PS: voir avec des batteries rechargeables...


----------

